# Trails im Wetteraukreis



## flack (3. September 2007)

moin alle ich wollte mal fragen ob es im wetteraukreis ein paar gute trails gibt etc. gibt. ich habe zwar eine einigermasen gute strecke gefunden auf der ich immer fahre, aber auf dauer wird die auch langweillig. also wenn einer von euch einen guten trail kennt dann kann er ja  schreiben.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. September 2007)

flack schrieb:


> moin alle ich wollte mal fragen ob es im wetteraukreis ein paar gute trails gibt etc. gibt. ich habe zwar eine einigermasen gute strecke gefunden auf der ich immer fahre, aber auf dauer wird die auch langweillig. also wenn einer von euch einen guten trail kennt dann kann er ja  schreiben.



Definiere Wetteraukreis. Wo wohnst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flack (3. September 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Definiere Wetteraukreis. Wo wohnst du?




Butzbach der hessenstadt 2007^^


----------



## bestmove (3. September 2007)

Warst du schonmal auf dem Limes Wanderweg? Der streift doch Butzbach und am Butzbacher Forsthaus (ich glaub so hieß des) sollte auch einiges gehen ...


----------



## flack (3. September 2007)

jop da fahr ich momentan immer (außer heute es regent9 is auch ne geile strecke. Der hausberg soll auch gut sein nur ich kenn mich dort kein meter aus.^^


----------



## Adrenalino (3. September 2007)

Oh weh, das is gar nicht meine Gegend. Mein Teamkollege, der nahe Butzbach wohnt, sagt aber, daß es rund um den Limes dort gute Trails gibt. Auch am Hausberg gibts ein paar, musste halt suchen


----------



## dh-fabrikk (3. September 2007)

Die besten Trails in der Wetterau gibt es immer noch rund um den Winterstein,also grob gesagt zwischen Bad Nauheim,Ober-Mörlen und Langenhain.
Der Hausberg ist ganz nett,aber dort gibt es nur einen Trail der wirklich was taugt.Diesen zu finden wird sich ohne Hilfe als schwierig gestalten.
Ansonsten stell deine Frage mal im Wintersteinforum,dort wird dir garantiert
geholfen.


----------

